# Multi-purpose Television Screens



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

With televisions becoming multi-purpose, does anything think they'll go back to the 4:3 so a 16:9 image can be displayed on top or bottom with smaller side-by-side screens in the non-television viewing area for the Internet or Home monitoring use instead of doing PIP?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> With televisions becoming multi-purpose, does anything think they'll go back to the 4:3 so a 16:9 image can be displayed on top or bottom with smaller side-by-side screens in the non-television viewing area for the Internet or Home monitoring use instead of doing PIP?


Nope; not a chance.

Infact some of the picture from CES show the pip side by side in 16:9 formatting on a 16:9 set.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

A different approach:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188490


----------

